# cpt code for deep abscess gluteal



## zonietony@aol.com (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello 

Can someone give some advice on the correct CPT code for i&d of deep gluteal abscess?

Thanks
Zonia


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 10, 2011)

26990?


----------



## kjstearns (Nov 11, 2011)

20005?

~Kirsten, CPC


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 13, 2011)

2005 is for biopsy.


----------

